# PLEASE HELP! brown pigmentation inner eyelid!



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you're talking about what I think you are, I believe that's normal. All my Goldens have had some brown spots that you can see when they are looking to the right or left. They're in the white area of their eyes. 

If you can post a picture like MyMaggiegirl suggested, that would be helpful.


----------



## Ciara Stephens (Jul 6, 2016)

I believe I attached them correctly! Let me know if you have any problems. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Ciara Stephens (Jul 6, 2016)

I attached a picture on the thread. Thanks for your help!!! Means a lot to me!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That brown spot looks normal to me, my Goldens have had them. 

However.........if you have any doubts or concerns, make an appt. with your Vet to be sure and for peace of mind.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marley*



Ciara Stephens said:


> hello all! i'm one of those crazy dog mamas, and it just so happens that there's always something going on with either of my golden babies. one of my babies, Bruce Wayne, just got his stitches out today, and now my girl Marley has me worried. i know this is probably nothing, but i wanted to check just in case. Marley's eyes are always a little droopy. i can usually see her inner eyelid around the clock. i've never noticed the little brown spots she has on her inner eyelids. i'm wondering if this is something any of you guys have seen. Bruce Wayne just had a biopsy done on his paw (everything came back okay thank GOD), and i'm so worried that now Marley has something serious. Marley is a lighter golden. her nose turns from red to brown throughout the year, so i'm wondering if these brown spots on her inner eyelids are just pigmentation or something worse. thanks in advance for any help!!!


It probably is nothing, but if anything concerns us, we should definitely see the vet. We aren't vets here. It will put your mind at ease. So glad all turned out well for Bruce Wayne, too!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You should probably have the dog checked out by the eye doctor. They can make a solid diagnosis and recommend a course of action if needed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The brown spots are normal pigment.

Your dog's eye looks frazzed/puffy though. May be irritants getting in there because of her eyes being droopy.


----------

